# المشكله في سنتر لوك السياره



## بطرانكو (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني 

المشكله عندي في سنتر لوك السياره وهي حين اقوم باغلاق ابواب السياره عن طريق الريموت تغلق ولاكن بعد ساعه بترجع بتفتح الابواب لوحدها وحين اقوم بفتح الباب تنطلق صوت الصفاره مع العلم اني اغلقتها :18:
فارجو منكم الحل اذا امكن وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohammed222067 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اكيد المشكلة تكون من جهاز التحكم الخاص بقفل الابواب راجع اقرب كهربائي


----------



## ابو النوز (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم وعندي بحث عن طريقه عمل السنتر لوك ولم اجد شيئا عنه لحد الأن ممكن تساعدوني وقتي قصير الاحد طالبينه البحث من عندي


----------



## black88star (5 مايو 2012)

يا اخي الكريم :ممكن تعمل اعادة برمجة من جديد بمفتاح تاني لو الجهاز تابع للسيارة <يعني من الشركة > لوما قبل برمجة معناة عندك مشكلة في الجهازاو في الخطووط,,ولو قبل برمجة والعطل في مكاننة!! ممكن تغير الجهاز ,,ولو الجهازتقليدي ممكن تستبدلة .... .... 
عوآآفي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 مايو 2012)

اخي الكريم قم باعادة البرمجة عسى ان تستفاد منها واذا لم تنجح الطريق يمكن زيارة ورشة متخصصة بالموضوع


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

_ا يه معناه انا قليله فى الخبره العمليه ارجوا الافاده_


----------



## م نازك (11 مايو 2012)

*على ما اعتقد اذا اعدت برمجتها يعمل بصورة افضل واذا لا فالخلل على ما اضن بما يسمى البطل الرئيسي للسنتر لوك 
يحتاج ان ترسلها لأقرب ورشة لفحصها 
تحياتي*​


----------

